# Altius Minerals (ALS)



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

Recent weakness in the price, looks like a good buy here (I already pch'd 9.90)
-trading at just over book value
-key asset is Kami mine which they will collect a royalty of 3% of gross rev's if kami project comes online by 2015. Kami has already been invested in by Hebi Iron & Steel (2nd largest steel prod in world)...market is uncertain about this, but I believe this will go through or hebei would not have made such a massive investment
-120mm in cash, almost no debt, market cap of company is extremely low
-company has superstar mgmt that has, in the past, in mining weakness bought companies or stakes and sold a few years later for more then triple the original pch price
-company essentially buys land rights and forms JV with other companies, collecting royalties from top line - about as less risky as you can get in the mineral business
-have partnership with cranberry capital (paul eden), a superstar investor who invests in mining companies; this sector is extremely, extremely undervalued and has massive potential as long as the global economy continues to grow (especially china)


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

nakedput said:


> Recent weakness in the price, looks like a good buy here (I already pch'd 9.90)
> -trading at just over book value
> -key asset is Kami mine which they will collect a royalty of 3% of gross rev's if kami project comes online by 2015. Kami has already been invested in by Hebi Iron & Steel (2nd largest steel prod in world)...market is uncertain about this, but I believe this will go through or hebei would not have made such a massive investment
> -120mm in cash, almost no debt, market cap of company is extremely low
> ...


I wanted to add a calculation for the forum that most likely does not know of this company...assuming 28MM shares

-cash/securities - 157mm/28mm
-alderon - 33mm/28mm
-voisey bay royalties - 3mm*20/28mm
-century iron - 0.9mm/28mm
- mining/other investments - 35mm/28mm

Total worth - 10.19/share

this does not even take into account the other 13 or so projects in which they are looking for joint ventures. right now, share price is a steal.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Keep in mind that some of the miners have recently started writing down the value of their mines and reserves.
Gold mining companies where the hedging programs are coming to an end will soon start becoming cash flow -ve.

Keep the possibilities of write-downs in mind when calculating tangible net worth.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=64764715&qm_symbol=ALS

anyone interested in this company yet?


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

nakedput said:


> http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=64764715&qm_symbol=ALS
> 
> anyone interested in this company yet?


??


----------

